# Baileigh Industrial JP-1250 Jointer/Planer



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Well thanks to Richard I have the site back looking like a site should so I thought I would post a review of my Baileigh. Their isn't much information out there on this machine and their web site really doesn't give you much information.

I have had my Baileigh Industrial JP-1250 for about 8 months now and I think I have used it enough to give a credible review. Baileigh has been around in the metal machine business for years but just started getting into woodworking machines. I did a lot of research before I pulled the trigger on this machine and decided, at the price it was selling for, I couldn't pass it up. 

The machine arrived in great shape with excellent packaging. It comes with 4 heavy casters but they don’t swivel, so unless you are going to move it in only one direction they are not very practical. The first thing I did, after unpacking everything, was lift it up and remove the casters. I put the machine in a Jet 708119 JMB-UMB-HD Universal Mobile Base, which has worked very well for me, as I am limited on space and have to move the machine all the time. I am very happy with the 1250 and it does a great job on everything I have thrown at it. I have run hard Maple, Oak, Walnut, Birch, Ash and Purple Heart through it without any snipe or tear out. I have run 10 ft long boards through it and I get zero snip from it. The noise level is very good, due to the 3” helical cutter head and that is a a big factor for me, as I live in a golf community. Dust collection is very good in the planing mode but could be improved in the jointing mode. I always have to vacuum up shavings from the planer bed when I change over. I have a Jet 1100VX-CK dust collector that is hooked directly to the machine, when in use. Changeover, to planer, is very easy but does require the removal of the jointer fence, which is a very simple process. Converting back to Jointer is just as easy, the beds go back perfectly co-planer and the fence goes back square without any problem. I always check it to make sure but a couple of bumps with my hand and it’s back square. It’s listed as a 12 inch machine but about the maximum you can run through it is 11 1/2. The bed is 12 inches wide but there are 1/4 inch edge ribs that prevent the full width use. I have added a Wixey DRO to the planer bed and accuracy and repeat-ability is very easy now.

I got mine when they were selling for a lot less then the current price. I would highly recommend it and it was a steal at the price I paid but at the current price I don’t know if it’s as good of a deal. It’s still a very good machine and I would still recommend it but now I’ts up more in the price range of the Grizzly and Jet machines and although they may not be better machines, they are much better known brands, if resale is a consideration.

Here are a few pics. In the third pic you can see the way the fence mounts. The last pic is the cutter head.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the write up!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice eval and write up Earl. Thanks for taking the time to introduce us to your machine.


----------

